
Trump’s Tariffs? Coronavirus? China’s Exports Are Surging Anyway - sudosysgen
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/31/business/trumps-tariffs-coronavirus-china-exports.html
======
sudosysgen
I think this is an interesting development. It seems that our strategy to
counter China has been seriously damaged by the fact that we haven't been able
to get the virus under control. It seems increasingly clear that we can't
separate foreign policy and domestic policy as we used to do.

If you can't get past the pay wall, archive links such as this one seem to
work reliably : [http://archive.vn/2eRqH](http://archive.vn/2eRqH)

